# Svn co svn+ssh: Do I need an account?



## sossego (Oct 17, 2013)

Or is there a command line for Subversion checkout without SSH?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2013)

For SSH, you need an account on the repository system.  But HTTPS, HTTP, and the plain svn protocols don't need accounts.  See Subversion Mirror Sites.


----------



## sossego (Oct 17, 2013)

`svn co $PATH_TO_PORTS /usr/ports`


I'm assuming that I will need to write down the SSL fingerprint. Yes, I won't have a working system to check it from the Internet for a few moments.
The ports directory will have to be created before Subversion checkout, right?
I want to make sure that I'm doing things right is all.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> `svn co $PATH_TO_PORTS /usr/ports`



Yes.



> 1. I'm assuming that I will need to write down the SSL fingerprint. Yes, I won't have a working system to check it from the internet for a few moments.



No, just compare it to what is shown in the mirrors section and then either accept it or reject it.  If you accept it permanently, it will be stored.



> 2. The ports directory will have to be created before subversion checkout, right?



No, `svn` will create it.  If the directory is already present, make sure it's empty before the checkout.


----------



## sossego (Oct 17, 2013)

Subversion is now a part of the base system and replaced cvs/csup or am I wrong?

I've mounted the ISO and see svnlite entries. The commands are the same, yes?


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 17, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> Subversion is now a part of the base system and replaced cvs/csup or am I wrong?


Not wrong, just a little too anxious, like me 

At the moment svn hasn't become part of the base system yet, but it has replaced /usr/bin/cvs functionality-wise. I pondered the same thing when building version 9.2: "_Why do I have to compile CVS though I'll never be using it?_" 

My guess is that Subversion will eventually become part of the base system in a future release. But I also think that it might take a while before it fully replaces CVS there.


----------



## kpa (Oct 17, 2013)

There's already svnlite(1) in the base in 10.0-BETA1 that should be functionally the same as the full SVN when used in client mode. Yes there's no CVS anymore in FreeBSD 10 allthough csup(1) seems to be still around.

Only the committers need an account at svn.freebsd.org so they can commit their work to the repository, others can use the repository or its mirrors in read-only mode without an account.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/svn-mirrors.html


----------

